# FET and Prednisolone



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

Could anyone give me some advice? I had IVF in Oct as I have blocked tubes, this ended in a missed miscarriage @ 9 weeks. I then had FET in Apr which also ended in a missed miscarriage @ 7 weeks. Tests show I have a raised Eosinophils and Tumour Necrosis Factor. I have now just had another FET but this time my doctor has prescribed 20mg Prednisolone and 75mg Aspirin. My doctor said that if this go does not work I have to come of the Prednisolone over 4 weeks. I would like to have another go of FET with my last 2 remaining embryos on my next cycle. Has anyone stayed on the Prednisolone and had another FET straight after a failed FET? Would be grateful for any information.

Johannax


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i had biochem pg in march and after investigations found to have immune issies. i am on progesterone 20mg from day 1 of FEt cycle for these also aspirin

if this tx succesful wil need to take for first 3 months. i expect yr specialist wants u to have a break from steroid pills cos they have side effects if taken for over 3-4 months. these are metabolic side effects and can include calcium loss from bones. 

best wishes coco


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Johanna,

Am so sorry to hear of your past m/c.  I never had immune testing but my doctor said that we can try immune treatment as there's no harm and we've had 3 failed attempts so far.  I'm not exactly the same situation as you.  Back in March we had a FET that started out positive, but didn't stay.  We did go right into our second FET (with aobut a week inbetween to do a biopsy test).  I've been on baby aspirin for all my treatments.  I just started prednisone for our current FET (transfer in a few days). As coco said, maybe your doctor wants you to take a break to avoid staying on the prednisone for long periods of time.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  You must be testing soon.


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I would update you. Had a BFN from my last FET Tuesday. Doctor said I could start another FET straight away so I do not have to come of steroids. These are my last 2 embryos so hoping they will survive the thaw. Fingers & toes crossed. Thanks for your messages. 

Good luck in your future treatments.

Johannax


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Johanna,
Am so sorry to hear of your negative.  I know it's just devastating.  Great news though that you can go right into another cycle.  Wishing you all the best for your upcomming FET.  Maybe I'll see you in the medicated fet cycle?


----------

